# Has anyone made daylily wine?



## BigDaveK (Jun 27, 2022)

I guess I'm doing leaves and herbs and flowers until the vegetable garden starts producing. Gotta keep busy!

After years of dividing and transplanting I have a couple hundred daylily plants scattered on the property. About half are the common roadside variety and I know those are edible. They actually taste kind of good!

Anyone have suggestions or experience with it?


----------



## Joel (Jun 27, 2022)

Another wine type that I would like to try as I have quite a number that came out this year. I will be watching intently on this one as well.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jun 28, 2022)

I’m going to have to make plumeria flower wine for @David Violante 
trying to figure out what to use as a base. Maybe white grape concentrate or maybe hibiscus tea.

what were you going to use ?


----------



## BigDaveK (Jun 28, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> I’m going to have to make plumeria flower wine for @David Violante
> trying to figure out what to use as a base. Maybe white grape concentrate or maybe hibiscus tea.
> 
> what were you going to use ?


For my first attempt I was going to base it on Keller's recipe. Whenever you're not sure, his recipes will certainly do. He uses white grape concentrate. HA! Haven't seen ANY concentrate for a while. Thought of white grape juice but today at the store they had golden raisins - another thing I haven't seen in a while. Pretty much a coin toss - going with golden grapes.


----------



## Vinobeau (Jun 28, 2022)

I made a couple of gallons in 2009. We talked about it in this page The flower wine thread
I haven't made any since then and I don't recall Bernard mentioning it again. It was not real good.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jun 29, 2022)

Vinobeau said:


> I made a couple of gallons in 2009. We talked about it in this page The flower wine thread
> I haven't made any since then and I don't recall Bernard mentioning it again. It was not real good.


One thing I noticed researching flavor elements for various wines here and elsewhere is that opinions (palates) are all over the spectrum - it's wonderful, it's awful. No one's right and no one's wrong. Very often you have to try it yourself. And that's part of the fun!


----------

